# FormPage als dirty markieren



## JasDA (27. Okt 2010)

Ich habe ein Objekt der Klasse FormEditor, zu dem ich mehrere FormPages hinzufüge. Die einzelnen FormPages beinhalten dann Widgets, die einen ModifyListener haben und so darauf reagieren können. Nun möchte ich den Editor einfach nur als dirty markieren sobald der User Eingaben gemacht hat.

Wenn ich das nicht über Eclipse-Forms mache ist es mit firePropertyChange kein Problem. Der Editor wird als Dirty markiert und mit einem * versehen. Bei den FormPages scheint das nicht so einfach zu sein wenn man mal bei Google nachschaut. 

Weiß jemand wie ich innerhalb der FormPage den Dirty Status des gesamten Editors ändern kann?


----------



## Sonecc (27. Okt 2010)

```
getManagedForm().dirtyStateChanged();
```
 in der Formpage aufrufen


----------



## JasDA (27. Okt 2010)

Es kann so einfach sein 

Danke.


----------

